# Memphis, TN National Show - Planning



## Poison_Us (Feb 26, 2011)

I know it's probably a bit far off of the radar for most people, but I was curious if anyone already has plans on attending.  I know the Baltimore show is a large show, and we will miss that, but the National show may be doable for us.  The distance is about the same, so it's a days drive to get there.  May be able to save a few bux between now and then if I plan it right (and stay away from ebay)


 June 25 - 26 (Saturday - Sunday)Memphis, TN Federation of Historical Bottle Collectorsâ€™ Annual  National Show & Sale at the Cook Convention Center, Memphis, TN.  Info: R. Wayne Lowry, FOHBC Conventions Director, ph: (816) 318-0161,  email: JarDoctor@aol.com.
 FOHBC Club


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 27, 2011)

No?  Well, us neither as it looks at the moment.  []


----------



## texasdigger (Feb 27, 2011)

I will be going to this show.  If you end up goind poison let me know, and I will bring that not to be taken Houston Texas drug store bottle.  We can play lets make a deal if you want it.  I would make a good deal on it for you.

 Brad


----------



## celerycola (Mar 2, 2011)

If things work out Memphis will be my third show in three weeks following Atlanta and Birmingham.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 3, 2011)

I am definitely planning to set up in Memphis this year.  My first bottle National.  The National bottle show always is within a week of the Sports Collectors National and I can't manage to make both of them.  This year they made the bottle show a month earlier and I'm going.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  texasdigger
> 
> I will be going to this show.  If you end up goind poison let me know, and I will bring that not to be taken Houston Texas drug store bottle.  We can play lets make a deal if you want it.  I would make a good deal on it for you.
> 
> Brad


 
 Thanks, Brad.  It's up in the air at the moment...  So many things going on, with bills to pay and all that.  And now gas is going to be a big factor for anyone having to travel any distance...


----------



## Alaska (Mar 4, 2011)

im going to try and make it


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 8, 2011)

Got my show contract today.  Table fees for FOHBC members is just $45. for 8' table.  I'm going to get 4 tables.  That is so cheap compared to the Sports Collectors National where it costs me $1200. for a 10'x15' booth.  For that amount of money I could get 27 eight foot tables at the bottle national.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 8, 2011)

I plan on attending . May set up a display ( Drake's or Bitters ), not sure yet .
 Hope to see a few members there.


----------



## div2roty (Mar 8, 2011)

> Got my show contract today. Table fees for FOHBC members is just $45. for 8' table. I'm going to get 4 tables. That is so cheap compared to the Sports Collectors National where it costs me $1200. for a 10'x15' booth. For that amount of money I could get 27 eight foot tables at the bottle national.


 
 Yeah, bottle dealers have it so easy.  The biggest comic book shows cost around a grand for a 10 by 10 booth.  I've set up at the balt comic con (probab 2nd tier show) for $550.  I've also done small comic and bb card shows and they are usually $100-150 for a 6 foot table.  

 And high end indoor antique shows cost a small fortune.


----------



## glass man (Apr 1, 2011)

WISH I COULD GO! THE HIGHLIGHT OF MY BOTTLE COLLECTING DAZE WAS GETTING TO GO TO THE EXPO SHOW IN NASHVILLE TN. IN 1996.MAN TOOK MY TWO DAYS TO GET AROUND TO SEEING EVERY THING...MADE SOME GREAT BUYS AND TOOK IN SOME CURES TO SELL .[DON'T KNOW IF YOU CAN DO THIS NOW..NOT SURE I WAS SUPPOSED TO THEN!]

 FOUND A CURE COLLECTOR THAT WAS DEALING THERE AND WAS BY HIMSELF SO COULD NOT LEAVE HIS TABLE..SOLD ALL TO HIM.

 MET SO MANY COLLECTORS FROM ALL OVER...SOME I ONLY KNEW FROM THE BOTTLE MAG. OR BY CORRESPONDANCE.

 IT WAS A WONDERFUL EXPERIENCE!

 SO IF ANY ONE CAN GO DO!!!

 PLUS THERE IS GRACELAND IF YOU LIKE ELVIS AND BEALE STREET IF YOU LOVE THE BLUES ..LIKE I DO!  JAMIE


----------



## kungfufighter (Apr 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Ding, ding, ding!  Try a week in NYC.  We need to take out a second mortgage.  I LOVE Bottle Shows!!!!!


----------



## acls (May 29, 2011)

I will be there with a table full of painted label sodas.  This will be the first bottle show that I have ever bought a table.  I'm excited!

 Does anyone know how deep the tables are (8 feet by ?).


----------



## jays emporium (May 29, 2011)

8'x30" is standard show table size.


----------



## peejrey (May 30, 2011)

Getting really Excited about the show, dose anyone know how many booths there will be?


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 20, 2011)

Are the ABN members going to get together at any time during the show?  I'm looking forward to meeting some of you in person.  I have a 4 table booth if some of you want to meet there at a certain time.
 Jay


----------



## celerycola (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I'll be there from Saturday morning to close Sunday. 


> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> Are the ABN members going to get together at any time during the show?Â  I'm looking forward to meeting some of you in person.Â  I have a 4 table booth if some of you want to meet there at a certain time.
> Jay


----------



## kungfufighter (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> Sounds good to me. I'll be there from Saturday morning to close Sunday.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll be there as well.


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone know the hours on Sunday?  I leave Baton Rouge Sunday morning with my daughter.  We will be driving to Memphis to stay with my brother.  I would love to be able to leave Louisiana early enough to make the show.


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a question for those of you who have done a bottle National before.  The set up rules are not like anything I have ever seen before in 37 years of selling at shows.  We can unload boxes of bottles into the show room between 8 AM and 12 Noon on Saturday but not put any merchandise on the tables.  Do they enforce this?
 Then at noon the show room is cleared until 1:00 PM "for final show preparation".  What are they doing during this time?
 Then at 1:00 PM dealers are re-admitted to the show room to finish setting up their booths and at 1:15 early admissions are admitted.  This all seems bizarre to me.  It takes me at least 2 hours to unpack my merchandise and arrange it on the tables.  
 I have told my wife and daughter they can set up the beer glass and advertising displays and showcases and take money from customers while I unpack bottles and throw them on the tables.  I'm just asking how this works for you who have seen it before.  Thanks.
 Jay


----------



## kungfufighter (Jun 20, 2011)

They do enforce those rules Jay.  You will have a captive audience watching you unpack - I actually think I sell better if folks shop while I am unpacking rather than having them show up after I am set up...

 Looking forward to meeting folks!


----------



## div2roty (Jun 20, 2011)

> I have a question for those of you who have done a bottle National before. The set up rules are not like anything I have ever seen before in 37 years of selling at shows. We can unload boxes of bottles into the show room between 8 AM and 12 Noon on Saturday but not put any merchandise on the tables. Do they enforce this?
> Then at noon the show room is cleared until 1:00 PM "for final show preparation". What are they doing during this time?
> Then at 1:00 PM dealers are re-admitted to the show room to finish setting up their booths and at 1:15 early admissions are admitted. This all seems bizarre to me. It takes me at least 2 hours to unpack my merchandise and arrange it on the tables.
> I have told my wife and daughter they can set up the beer glass and advertising displays and showcases and take money from customers while I unpack bottles and throw them on the tables. I'm just asking how this works for you who have seen it before. Thanks.
> Jay


 

 Haha, its interesting, as Jeff stated they do enforce that.  Although somehow you can have bottles in showcases as long as the showcases are covered by a cloth or something, and then you just need to uncover the case.  I, however, did not do that.  I put my girlfriend in charge of the stoneware and I did the bottles.  I had one table of bottles and one of pottery and adv.  (I believe I took 6 saltglaze pieces decorated with birds and sold 5 of them at the FOHBC show I did, and I took about 12-14 pcs total.)

 Jay, what field are you in at Brimfield?  A few of those fields do the same thing.  One fires a gun when they let in the customers to let the dealers know they can start unpacking.


----------



## div2roty (Jun 20, 2011)

Jay,

 I got there unloaded and then took my girl to a nice lunch before the start of the show.  Its a good chance to escape convention hall food for the weekend.


----------



## jays emporium (Jun 20, 2011)

Matt, that's a good idea about going to lunch.  The girls are already saying there's too much bottle activity on this trip.  I remind them it is the National BOTTLE Show.  We are stopping in Loiusiana to buy a bottle collection and some antique malls around Jackson, Ms. on the way to Memphis.  I told them they don't have to stay at the show all day Sunday but on Sat I'll need help.
 For Brimfield, we are shopping only on this trip after Labor Day.  We will be setting up at the Warrenton-Roundtop antique show later in Sept for the first time ever.  That is the Texas Brimfield, 11 day show.
 Jay


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 21, 2011)

I am trying to pull out all the stops to make it to this show.  I have planned to go since I found out about it, but with to young kids, the busy part of my year it may not happen.  I just know there will be some Texas meds there, and I have not added a new one to my collection in so long it is going to make me sick if I don't make it.  My fingers are crossed, and I am not ruling out a mind melting drive down go to show drive home type of weekend!  It will be ruff, but I do not know if I will be able to keep from doing it!

 Brad


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jun 22, 2011)

You are correct Jays emporium....everyone leaves the salesfloor for an hour and then you start unpacking like crazy while folks are waiting to see what you have!! LOL. I attended last year and will be attending and setting up this year as well. Hope to meet some more folks from the forum. I'll bring my camera and take some shots too.


----------



## pikewaynepabottles (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be setup at show with Jim Jack .. not sure of table #'s , but we have 3 tables. I look forward to meeting lots of forum members ! Ed Nikles aka edndlm & pikewaynepabottles !


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pikewaynepabottles
> 
> I'll be setup at show with Jim Jack .. not sure of table #'s , but we have 3 tables. I look forward to meeting lots of forum members ! Ed Nikles aka edndlm & pikewaynepabottles !


 There are few people I know better than Jim, he has turned me on to many nice Paterson bottles....Jim[]


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be there with friends and family![]


----------



## peejrey (Jun 23, 2011)

Wish I could go, just decided to go antique shopping with my father this weekend....
 I'm on Hwy 100, feel free to stop by anyone, be glad to meet any of my fellow collectors.[]


----------



## Dean (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be there with 3 other Arkansas collectors.  I will have several Arkansas druggist bottles to trade or sell.  Looking forwards to meeting some more of the forum members.

 Have a great show,

 Dean


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope to run into a few of you this weekend, should be a great show.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 25, 2011)

Take some photos guys! I had planned on trying to go but my work schedule interupted my plans. I thought about taking vacation but on short notice i'm just not able to. Have a great show all! []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## celerycola (Jun 25, 2011)

I just drove 800 miles after working yesterday and I'm 100 miles from Memphis. Look forward to seeing everybody there.


----------



## pikewaynepabottles (Jun 25, 2011)

I got my table # ... it is H-5 set up between John Wolf & Jim Jack ! Show starts in 1/2 hour ! I already got 3 new cures , which are size & color variants of ones I have , but they were brought for me so it wasn't a suprise . I hope I find some bottles for my birthday ! Ed


----------



## LC (Aug 3, 2011)

> quote:
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have done a bottle National before. The set up rules are not like anything I have ever seen before in 37 years of selling at shows. We can unload boxes of bottles into the show room between 8 AM and 12 Noon on Saturday but not put any merchandise on the tables. Do they enforce this?
> Then at noon the show room is cleared until 1:00 PM "for final show preparation". What are they doing during this time?
> ...


 
 I used to do the Springfield Antique show up till a few years ago . Their rule was that after you were admitted to your spot on Thursday afternoon , you were not allowed to set up till Friday morning , the first day of the show . It was their logic that it kept dealers from making deals with other dealers before the crowd had a chance to see it first . While you were trying to set up early Friday morning , they would let the early crowd in. They would be all over you and you still did not have half your merchandise on your tables , lost a lot of sale because of that stupidity . Finally the last couple of years , I went ahead and set up late Thursday evening and then would cover it up for the next morning . No one ever did say anything to me for doing it . I finally quit that show when they kept raising the cost of the spots almost every year . The year after I quit , they raised the spots from 85 to 100 dollars , couldn't justify the cost anymore .


----------

